# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Quote μηνυμάτων που παραβιάζουν τους όρους χρήσης

## Aeon

Θερμή παράκληση: για τη διευκόλυνση της διαχείρισης, μη κάνετε quote μηνύματα που παραβιάζουν τους όρους χρήσης και είναι προφανές πως θα διαγραφούν από τη διαχείριση.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## NikosD.

Θενκς Άλεξ!

Πράγματι τα quotes σημαίνουν πολλαπλή δουλειά και πολλές φορές, ενώ διαγράφεται ένα μήνυμα υβριστικό, μπορεί αυτό να επαναλαμβάνεται σε κάποιο...μακρυνό quote, σελίδες μετά!

----------

